

A little idea to resolve special m:n relations a bit different with MySQL - seonap
http://www.xarg.org/2010/09/resolve-many-to-many-relations-a-bit-different-with-mysql/
An approach to resolve many-to-many relations without an additional table.
======
michael_dorfman
So, you break First Normal Form, require some text-processing code to be put
into your queries, and lose the benefit of indexes, all in order to avoid
creating another table?

For the love of God, _why?_

